# lets go



## Ptincerider65 (Jul 15, 2002)

I know that there is way more people into show pigeons than just me on this sight. lets get topics going and people talking.


----------



## james (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Ptincerider65:
> *I know that there is way more people into show pigeons than just me on this sight. lets get topics going and people talking.*


 y, koool ! i dont have any birds..but want to get back in the hobbie..raised many kinds of pigeons during my teen-age years..then i never was able to have them ..a few feral birds came into my life,.. just love them...let me see...this was around 1969,1970
....i found that some fanciers were reluctant to share,thought i was crazy for admiring their flock, while others really wanted me around...my first bird was a "wild" blue bar with a broken wing...mom let me keep him in a rabbit hutch...then me and my friend built "coops" and the fun began..we caught birds in palm trees! my first exposure to show birds was a German Trumpeter!! Awesome ,and feral!!ever seen a German TRump??then we met a guy that had {at the time BiZZare}pigeons..frill backs,pouters, modenas.owls,and KINGS..needless to say my clutch grew!!racers,,a pair of Homers..and {had a paper-route} splurged and got a rhone Jacobin..then found him a "bride" the most splendid cream Jacobin ive ever seen..ever met a "tumbler" while my "flock" was full of variety..my friend Scott..mostly kept "rollers" ..well i dont have the means right now to "keep" but i do like reminicing..and exploring..all for now...James
..


----------



## Ptincerider65 (Jul 15, 2002)

great to hear from other people, keep them coming.


----------



## james (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Ptincerider65:
> *great to hear from other people, keep them coming.*


ptince, {smile}...we always called our pigeons "birds" you know like code...show "birds"PIGEONS only thank-you,..were known as Fancy birds,,that way if someone wasnt particularrily interested in Pouters.,Fantails .Trumps,.etc...they would specify Flyers" you know,...racers .,Homers , Rollers and the like...going back to open discussion...ck. out soooo clicky..huh...my e-mail sparro[email protected] to the North Carolina State Fair!cant wait....James


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Ptincerider65
What kind of pigeons do you show, for how long and what tricks can you pass along for raising champion show birds?
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Ptincerider65 (Jul 15, 2002)

I raise mookees and racing homers.

[This message has been edited by Ptincerider65 (edited September 12, 2002).]


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hello Ptincerider65,
Is there another name you could sign your posts with, or do you want to be called Ptincerider65?
I think it would be nice if you could start us off with what you raise, how your raise them, what tips you have for raising, racing or showing etc. This will be helpfull for thoes who need a push.

Here is your push.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Ptincerider65 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi big bird. I raise homing pigeons which were donated to me by Crazy Al, onw of the worlds greatest pigeon racers. He gave me 12 birds to start out with and I now have 52. I love my birds and I have won several awards for them. I also have 2 mookees and they are wonderful. I would like to start breed them but I need to get a male. I would like to hear all about other peoples birds so please start this page going. Oh and I go by Ty

[This message has been edited by Ptincerider65 (edited September 12, 2002).]


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi!
I am very interested when you said you have two mookees...I have never seen this kind of bird...could you describe them to me. Are they fancy pigeons?
Wild Dove


----------



## Ptincerider65 (Jul 15, 2002)

yes they are, they are very much like helmets. and they are show birds.


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

TY and members,
TY get w/ me I've got like 10 Mookee's that I need too sale. I paid $42 for 12, sold 2 and I'd cut you a heck of a deal. Just get w/ me on that. 

Members-
Mookee's are a fantastic breed! They are very clam and gental. Not much of a flying breed, but you'd be suprised, mine fly on ocasion. 
Here is a site on Mookee's, Mike is the owner of these birds. Mike was the breeder who sold my birds too me. The site- http://www.geocities.com/mookeemike/mookees 
(you'll probably have too copy & paste it in the address bar)
Thank you all and keep up the good work here
Nick Tull


----------



## Ptincerider65 (Jul 15, 2002)

hey thanks nick, THat site gave me some great info. I'll see what I can do about getting some more birds from you. I just got my loft back up and I built a new 8' by 8' loft for show birds. O i am still interested in the hilmets if you still have them I'll e-mail you.


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks for the info Nick & Ty! Mookees look like gorgeous birds! Do you show yours, Ty?
Wild Dove


----------



## Ptincerider65 (Jul 15, 2002)

I havent yet but I am trying to start a thing with 4-h so that I can, I have been told that they are show quality though.


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi, I'm new to the board. Just got my first pigeons from the San Diego ffair this past summer. I've got a small loft with a pair of fantails, a few pairs of magpie komorner tumblers and two pairs of giant hungarian house pigeons. I'm pretty enthusiastic about showing the birds next summer. I would go to the big show in Los Angeles in November but I don't know if my pigeons will be ready to show by then. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tori and Welcome to pigeons.com!

It sounds like you have some very lovely birds. We all love pictures of pigeons here, so if you have any pics of your birds, please share them with us! 

Though I don't breed or show pigeons (I just rescue them), I, too, am looking forward to the Pageant of Pigeons in November.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited September 21, 2002).]


----------



## Mary L (Jul 17, 2002)

Terry,

I attend and exhibit birds every year at the Pageant and it would be nice to meet you. I raise Brunner Pouters and Old Dutch Capuchines.

Mary Ladd


QUOTE]Originally posted by TAWhatley:
*Hi Tori and Welcome to pigeons.com!

It sounds like you have some very lovely birds. We all love pictures of pigeons here, so if you have any pics of your birds, please share them with us! 

Though I don't breed or show pigeons (I just rescue them), I, too, am looking forward to the Pageant of Pigeons in November.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited September 21, 2002).]*[/QUOTE]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary!

By all means, I will track you down at the show! I would love to meet you also and know I will enjoy seeing your birds.

Terry Whatley


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

You asked for pictures, so I uploaded them onto my web page. I have seven new squabs right now that are just feathering out. Don't have pictures of them yet. The website is www.luckybk.com click on the link on the left hand side that says "pigeons"

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Your pigeons are beautiful!








I never saw a squeaker fantail and he is so cute!!








Thanks for sharing them!

Mary



> Originally posted by natrlhorse:
> *You asked for pictures, so I uploaded them onto my web page. I have seven new squabs right now that are just feathering out. Don't have pictures of them yet. The website is www.luckybk.com click on the link on the left hand side that says "pigeons"
> 
> *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tori,

Thank you so much for the pictures! You have lovely birds, and I'm with Mary .. that young fantail is just too precious! Enjoyed the rest of your site also!

The white pigeon(s) in the second frame .. it that a tumbler also?

Thanks again!

Terry Whatley


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

The white pigeon is actually a hungarian giant house pigeon. She is as big as the black splash hen. I also have a white hungarian giant cock. My friend was trying to develop tail markings on the hungarian giants but it didn't really work so both have a few colored feathers around the tail head. The white hen is paired with a recessive red cock and the white cock is with the black splash hen. I'm really hoping for some interesting offspring but house pigeons are not the best breeders. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tori,

Thanks for the info on the white pigeon. I have been trying to ID the breed of one that came in as a rescue that looks similar. Some of the members thought my big white baby may be a tumbler or roller but s/he is awfully big. The bird had canker which has cleared up but the result was scissor beak which I'll see if my vet can help.

Pics at http://www.rims.net/wpige.htm if you care to have a look.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited September 23, 2002).]

[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited September 23, 2002).]


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

So Terry, did you decide your baby is a
komorner tumbler or a house pigeon?
Regards,
Carl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Carl,

I don't know for sure what the big white youngster is .. now I am seeing birds everywhere that sort of look like what I've got. S/he is actually most likely some type of mixed breed given the circumstances s/he was obtained under and the condition s/he was in. It doesn't matter to me in the least what breed the bird is, but I am trying to make at least a small effort to be able to accurately identify some of the different breeds .. and failing miserably thus far. Maybe one day it will all sink in.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited September 23, 2002).]


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Oh my, do you have a breed book at home? I worked at the San Diego county fair this past summer and the pigeons guys convinced me that I needed to be a pigeon person. As I was taking care of their birds (although we only had 300 birds this year, vs. 600 last year and at one time 1200 birds)they wanted me to know all about them. Anyhow the breed displays helped but so did the books. I think NPA has a breed standards book available on their website. How many breeds are there now 273? Oh I forget, lots of birds anyways. 

And then I had to pick a breed and then they convinced me to do three breeds. And then I was chastized for not taking on West of England Tumblers by another pigeon fancier. Watch out first it is two pairs then it is 50. The biggest breeder in CA is about 20 minutes from me and she has 2,000+ birds. Can't even imagine. The fellow I bought my pigeons from had over 300 birds. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tori,

Thanks for the tip of the book .. I will see if I can find one. 

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

J-Dogg:

I deleted your post on pigeon hunting. Please read the "Welcome and Etiquette Message" at the start of the Pigeon-Talk forum...

You're in the wrong place, my man!

--Ray


----------

